# Bluefish Blitz!!



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Fished the Manasquan Inlet today. Nothing much happening during the day but as soon as it turned dark there was a major BLITZ off the wall. Landed 12 Blues the biggest a fat 6 pounder measured at 21 inches. Caught all within an hour window. Every cast BAM BAM BAM!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice catch KT. Hope you left some in the water for me! See you up there this weekend.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Talk about sore shoulders and arms. It was litterally non-stop. I didn't have a wire leader attached and lost some metal $$. Lost my favorite 3 ounce kastmaster spoon, and a crippled herring. Had 5 gotchas, with 2 treble hooks attached and we all know what a pain that can be when a blitz is on.

I missed some good blues that got off the hook as I was trying to bring it over the railing, easy 6 pounders. Caught some undersized togs during the day. The jetty was silent with no action. I noticed that all the mussels on the inlet side rocks were all chewed up and bare. So i went to the beach side of the jetty and found mussels attached to the rocks and proceeded to catch undersized togs from that side while everyone else was fishing on the inlet side. Sometimes taking time to make observations can really bridge the gap to a skunk. 

Hey Fishbait, depending on when you are coming sunday morning I may be able to squeeze in some time. I can definately meet up to at least give you Yul's rod. Leaving for airport at around 12:00 noon.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey KT, what rod 'n' reel were you using for the blues and the tog?

BTW...Nice catches...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Milt long time. For the togs I was using my 8' tsunami and Emcast 4500 spin reel ( that 4500 is a beast when handling them togs from going down under) I like this combo. For the casting blues was using my 9' tsunami and penn captiva reel. I was looking for my pre-made snap-on wire leaders, but must of left them at home, lost some good metals by not using them. 

Them blues has some major pullage, I set my drag very tight and when they run they take your whole arm with you especailly fighting a strong inlet current. These suckers broke loose low outgoing tide.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Excellent report KT. Glad you're liking life up there. That 8' Tsunami and Emcast sound like a great togging outfit. 

I'm wishin' I could be fishin'!!! Here's to ya buddy!! :beer:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

KT, Sent you a PM. Hope to see you in the morning or night before.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

nice Job I hope that action comes up my way soon(like this weekend)


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice !!!


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Congrats on the Success KT

We had similar results on Friday night. As soon as the sun went down and the boat traffic went away we started to hit. Took 30 Blues between 9 and 2 for the three of us. 

Had a good day on the water Saturday also. First two fish were 9-10 pound blues. I say 9-10 because I didn't weigh them until they had been in the cooler for three hours and they had been gaffed and bled out....At the time of weigh in they were 9's

Might be coming down Saturday....how's the toggin in Belmar?


----------

